# Watch over



## mario77

I am looking to get the phrase "watch over" "watch over us" or "protect us" translated into old Roman times Latin for a tattoo design. In the context of watch over my children. Can anyone help me with the translations? Thanks.


----------



## Cagey

mario77 said:


> I am looking to get the phrase "watch over" "watch over us" or "protect us" translated into old Roman times Latin for a tattoo design. In the context of watch over my children.



Expand a little on what you want, please.  Whom are you asking (or requesting) to do the watching?  Is this addressed to a single entity or more than one?  Or is it a more general wish that you and yours be watched over by unspecified beings or forces?


----------



## mario77

Thanks for the reply. It's more like in the context of "god watch over my childern" . But that being too long for a tattoo, I would like "watch over us" or even shorter protect or watch over. The best word I could fing is "servo" but I dont think thats what I am looking for.


----------



## Cagey

Here are a couple of suggestions.  
The following is adapted from a prayer from the 1500s
"adesto Domine nobis" stand by us, Lord;  adesto is from a verb meaning "to stand by in order to help."  
shorter version;  adesto nobis:  Stand by us. [Domine = "Lord" in the form you use to speak to Him directly.]
Or:
nos tuere = watch over us, from a word meaning "to watch over and protect", also used in prayers.  
I hope others will make suggestions and comments.


----------



## clara mente

Cagey said:


> Or:
> nos tuere = watch over us, from a word meaning "to watch over and protect", also used in prayers.
> I hope others will make suggestions and comments.


 
I prefer this use of "tuere" also in this sense, however thr Romans tended to put the imperative before the object in most cases, hence "tuere nos."


----------



## judkinsc

A few phrases that came to mind when considering the idea; the first three phrases all use an impersonal hortatory subjunctive, which is not addressed to anyone in specific:

Simul in perpetuum stemus = "Let us stand together forever"

Vivemus in pacem aeternam = "Let us live in peace eternal"

Simul orbem superemus = "Let us rise above the world together" (This could also mean "Let us conquer the world together.")

"Meos filios protege" = "Protect/Defend/Cover my sons," which is addressed to a singular entity, which could be God or anyone reading the design. (It includes daughters as well in "filios," but it will inevitably be translated as "sons" without more context. Daughters alone would be "Meas filias.")

If you're invoking a saint to intercede on your behalf, the common Catholic form is "Ora pro nobis," "Pray for us."


----------



## mario77

I have also been told "custodi nos" is another way of saying it. Does this sound correct?


----------



## Cagey

> mario77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have also been told "custodi nos" is another way of saying it. Does this sound correct?
Click to expand...


Yes, that is grammatically correct and "custodi" can mean "watch over" or "take care of".  I see from a Google search that it is used in hymns, so it seems quite suitable.


----------



## mario77

So which one of the two would you recommend meaning closet to "god watch over us/children"? 

"Tuere nos" or "Custodi nos"

And thanks for everyones help with this!


----------



## virgilio

mario77
          Yes both good. I personally would choose "custodi nos". It sounds stronger. And anyway think of the  "angelo custode", as the Italians call him or "guardian angel" as we say.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## Cagey

> virgilio said:
> 
> 
> 
> mario77
> Yes both good. I personally would choose "custodi nos". It sounds stronger. And anyway think of the  "angelo custode", as the Italians call him or "guardian angel" as we say.
Click to expand...


Hi Mario77,

I agree with Virgilio, and his reasons.  Also, since most people who the tattoo won't know Latin, it would be nice have a word that people will recognize as similar to an English word with a related meaning (custodian: guardian or caretaker).  I didn't think of that when I made my first suggestions. 

Good luck


----------

